# Fedex shipping BIG BUCKS



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone get any recent quotes for Fedex overnight shipping?

Coast to coast was 96$ standard overnight (112$ for priority) on a 12x14 double box.

Seems to me they have really gone up in price for 08.

I am going to give USPS a wirl. There is also a local packing store that deals with UPS and DHL. 

Anyone see any better options?

Shawn


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Shawn,

I use USPS usually as they are always cheaper than FedEx and I haven't had any trouble. 

Chris


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I use USPS usually as they are always cheaper than FedEx and I haven't had any trouble.


I have had trouble with USPS in the past, but for the price, you can't beat it. It is just a pain to have to check on all the zip codes you send to. Sometimes they guarantee next day by noon, next day by 3:00, or second day. So, you have to check on each package you send. You also have to know your post office. Some post offices send their next day packages to the hub at noon, so you have to get it there by then.



> Anyone see any better options?


Your best bet is to spend a few hours googling for discounts. Allied Business Network, Google Checkout (a gigantic Fedex discount), and a few other places offer discounts if you join and they are free.

The google checkout discount is 21% off of express packages. Here are the details: http://checkout.google.com/support/sell ... tx=sibling


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I was just getting a quote on a package (medium sized box - 14x12x13) from NY to NC - and priority overnight was $90 ($80 after my FedEx account discount). Don't want to imagine the coast-to-coast shipping.

I use USPS when I can - and have good luck with them - but they won't guarantee next day in this case.

I have had horrible experiences with DHL in the past - and won't risk it. I haven't seen any great price difference between UPS and FedEx.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Josh,
Dont you need to be a business to use Google Checkout? online orders?

I appreciate the pearl re: checking the zip codes. I assume that is done online...and will do a little digging myself.

S


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Dont you need to be a business to use Google Checkout? online orders?


Nope. It isn't as hobbiest friendly as Paypal...yet..., but you can sign up for an account and then you just have to use their email invoicing tool to send an invoice to customers that they can pay (using their credit card). Cheaper than Paypal (right now it is free to process transactions until Feb.) You have to link your bank account with your google checkout account, but money is moved into your bank account every other day. I'm really hoping google checkout gains popularity.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> I appreciate the pearl re: checking the zip codes. I assume that is done online...and will do a little digging myself.



It is easy to do - but it is "hidden"

1) Go to USPS.com
2) Click "Calculate Postage" tab at top
3) Click "Calculate Domestic Postage"
4) Enter all the info and hit continue
5) On the next page - next to Express Mail it says "Overnight to Most Areas" - this is a hyperlink - click it
6) It opens a new page where you enter to and from Zip code and day you wish to ship

The next window will tell you if next-day delivery is guaranteed - by what time, and by what time you need to have the package at your local PO to get the guaranteed delivery.

Oz


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I recommend bookmarking the page in step 6 for future "checks".


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ah, that helps....found it.

well, my recent check for a fellow in CA indicates 2 day delivery with USPS, so I'm back to using Fedex and such is life....

I think for larger orders of animals it isnt such a big deal to cover that cost, but I dont see myself ordering (or selling for that matter) single animals or pairs alone at those shipping costs.

Probably going to see more folks going in on combined orders and the like...

I have signed up for Fedex account which I think is a 10 or 15% discount. I think everyone who is ordering animals via shipping should probably have their own account #.

Maybe the google checkout is also the way to go.

S


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

joshsfrogs said:


> > Dont you need to be a business to use Google Checkout? online orders?
> 
> 
> Nope. It isn't as hobbiest friendly as Paypal...yet..., but you can sign up for an account and then you just have to use their email invoicing tool to send an invoice to customers that they can pay (using their credit card). Cheaper than Paypal (right now it is free to process transactions until Feb.) You have to link your bank account with your google checkout account, but money is moved into your bank account every other day. I'm really hoping google checkout gains popularity.



is it after the invoice is sent that the option to mail via Fedex appears?

Does it allow printing of Fedex labels like the fedex.com page?

Shawn


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

* lost by accident by a bad moderator


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

woops I edited your post accidentally Josh :roll:
I was clicking quote, but hit edit...and erased it...

eeek.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Josh you are being very helpful.

Please indulge me a bit more..

Picture the average hobbiest responding to someones DB classifieds ad from another average hobbiest.

So a deal is struck on price/frogs ect, and the seller must then enter some info into their google account (an invoice) and send it email to the buyer...

then shipping is arrange later on, using the sellers already active fedex account #?

Does a discount appear on fedex.com? and must you 'sign up' for said discount or are they automatically linked somehow?

Yes, I know, how did this guy make it through all those years of school. :shock: What can I say, I'm just an average frog guy trying to figure out how to save some frog buying hobbiests some money. :wink: 

Shawn


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Shawn,

I have to admit, I have not done the fedex discount because it is against Fedex policy to ship live animals to non-businesses according to their terms.

I'm just going off how I have been able to get discounts using UPS.

My UPS discounts are not displayed when I create a label (other than the discounts given to me by my account representative due to volume discounts). The other discounts appear on my weekly statements.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im a huge fedex fan and they have historically been a bit more expensive than the others. With that said they are also a bit more reliable. Like many things you get what you pay for. The only other overnight carrier I trust would be DHL but are they even around anymore?

What is really going to suck is that gas prices are expected to go up about a $1 a gallon before summer.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I shipped some frogs to someone back at the beginning of December and the cost was $65... he decided to get a few more so I did another quote today and the NEW price is $90 to the same place one month later! :?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

If delta dash hasn't changed much, I would ship with them for that price.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah...I saw that coming a few months ago on their home page...

If you are using the double box method, you have a large dimensional weight, if you can use usps express (they don't do overnight everywhere, including here). They will be around half the price of fedex for a double box package, as they go strictly by weight.

Better (more modern) packing materials make for a smaller package, but cost more to obtain...using phase change materials instead of heat packs make for a package that is weight and dimension balanced. 

I usually ship in 4 oz cups, and can ship 6 of them in a 9x9x10" (external dimensions) with enough phase change material to keep things safe for any reasonably sane shipping temp. (between 20F and 90F are what I consider sane)...still, that 9x9x10 package was costing around $60 to ship a month or so ago...

I forsee this as a danger to the less expensive frogs in the hobby...even before this hike, I had numerous inquiries on auratus, but usually people did not respond back when I told them shipping would be more than the frogs they wanted to buy.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, keeping the dimensions of the package down saves a lot. When I had to order more cardboard boxes a few months ago I called around to DHL and UPS and it seemed like the threshold for a price jump from around $45 to $80 or so was 12” cubed. So I ordered boxes that are 11” by 11” by 10”. But not sure how it will play out this year if prices have gone up.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never shipped animals but I have shipped thousands of plants and all were shipped USPS. I had only 2 packages I had trouble with. I really don;t like Fedex much at all since it is so expensive but I think they are all going to get to the point where it will have a severe impact on Web sales. If you ship an oversized box USPS now it's double for the same weight if not oversized. 
I guess we would really be in trouble if not for having oil men in power.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Harry... you're my favorite plant guy. 

s


harrywitmore said:


> ... I guess we would really be in trouble if not for having oil men in power.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Scott, I wished I could have continued the business.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry if this was mentioned already...

Shawn, couple things to make sure to do to save $$. 
1. Get and use a Fedex account
2. Use hold at location AND don't click the residential delivery option. 

Saves a few bucks anyway. Otherwise I think you'll find UPS just as bad since they're all tied to gas prices. USPS is cheaper but their tracking system really sucks.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Another way to save a few bucks - when shipping as hold for pickup - select Standard (not Priority) overnight. All overnight packages arrive to the FedEx station at the same time - the priority label is placed on the package for truck delivery. Causing the truck to stray from its normal route is responsible for the price hike. (The very nice lady behind the FedEx counter told me this; although she cringes every time she gives me a hold package - she takes great care of them for me until I get there.... Thanks FedEx lady 
:lol: )


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

You all have given some great pearls.

That said I currently:
1. Use a Fedex account with savings of 15%
2. Recommend hold a facility for pick up for anyone willing to do so.
3. Use the minimum box size to get the job done.
4. Use standard overnight for almost all cases unless specifically need priority depending upon the case.

I agree most should use these options.

Still they are darn expensive, but you get what you pay for I guess.

Shawn


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> Another way to save a few bucks - when shipping as hold for pickup - select Standard (not Priority) overnight. All overnight packages arrive to the FedEx station at the same time


True, but packages aren't always available at the same time. Some locations state that Standard delivery packages are available a couple hours later. Only had it happen once at my Fedex location, but it did happen. I had to come back.



> 2. Recommend hold a facility for pick up for anyone willing to do so.


...and make sure you or the counter person do not select the "Residential Delivery" button.

Other than that, wait till it's warmer, prep the package for a possible two day delivery, and go USPS express.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

pl259 said:


> True, but packages aren't always available at the same time. Some locations state that Standard delivery packages are available a couple hours later. Only had it happen once at my Fedex location, but it did happen. I had to come back.


But in that situation, a Priority overnight package would also have arrived later. (Some Priority locations won't receive packages until Noon - and some until 3PM - and in those locations there is no Standard overnight option). There aren't any different delivery protocols (to the best of my knowledge) between standard and overnight save the last leg - from the local fedex station to the delivery address.

Another note - if shipping to someone using a FedEx/Kinko's as their hold for pickup - you *need* to ship priority to have it there by 10:30AM. The Kinko's destination is not any different than if the end destination was a residence (although they are usually earlier in the route than most residences).


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> pl259 said:
> 
> 
> > True, but packages aren't always available at the same time. Some locations state that Standard delivery packages are available a couple hours later. Only had it happen once at my Fedex location, but it did happen. I had to come back.
> ...


this is my understanding as well

unfortunately most Fedex locations appear to be Kinkos now. 

Hold at Facility only really has a big impact if the facility is the airport locale.

S


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

From the Hold for Pickup page on the Fedex site...



> FedEx Priority Overnight and FedEx 1Day® Freight shipments normally are available for pickup by 9 a.m. (Monday–Friday) the next business day after shipment at most FedEx locations. FedEx Standard Overnight packages normally are available for pickup by noon the next business day.


I don't know what Fedex does or doesn't do with their packages or protocols. I do know that I did have a Standard Overnight package that was not available at the typical before 9:00a time and was told I had to come back at noon to pick it up. Every other time, my Standard Overnight packages were available before 9:00a, typically 8:30a. When I asked about it to the counter person, I was quoted the above. 
Go figure!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Sorry for the obviously and blatant hijack here, but Eric, after reading your signature are you really keeping **** Sapiens?! What kind of enclosure do you keep them in?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

sbreland said:


> Sorry for the obviously and blatant hijack here, but Eric, after reading your signature are you really keeping **** Sapiens?! What kind of enclosure do you keep them in?


My guess would be a house, or perhaps an apartment, maybe even a condo. Though for smaller juveniles, a crib is often the preferred enclosure at night.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I guess now the thread is officially dead :evil: :wink: 

S


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

We do have a PM system... :roll: 

Some good information though on the standard shipping when going station to station. I normally require station to station, but I also can get to my station around 7pm or so and so the frogs are not in the box very long.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Sorry...  Just too hard to let that pass once I saw it! :lol:


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> ...are you really keeping **** Sapiens?! What kind of enclosure do you keep them in?


I have two male sub adults that are free ranging right now. They've exhibited strong breeding behavior with other females in their range but have produced no offspring(Thankfully!)
On several occasions, I've considering shipping them, usually to the moon, but the emotional costs were just too high. I guess I'll just have to keep them for now or at least wait until the weather warms up.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

As shipping costs continue to rise, I think we're going to shift and adapt our sources and methods. We'll likely have more "meets" and get togethers within our home ranges and bypass shipping. This will also strengthen our regional groups, a good thing IMO. 

I think we'll eventually add 2 day ground shipping of frogs as a viable method. With the increase in shipping costs and our growing improvement of packaging techniques and confidence in them, this appears more likely. Two day ground shipping will be limited to whatever the shipper will guarantee. Likely only between adjacent zones. No coast to coast ground shipments. 

Adding a live ground shipping method will also help in the shipping of sensitive species like Zaparo, which have a poor survival rate in the air. I personnally believe it's related to changes in air pressure during the flight. Other species may also be affected in ways that aren't immediately apparent to us. 

If people are up for it and think some of what I'm saying has merit, then we should consider doing some trial shipping runs with temp loggers like we've done before. It would be way more affordable then the air shipping trials.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Good info. Can we move this thread for people who want frog info nut don't peruse the 'lounge' that often?

Rich


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

done


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

pl259 said:


> As shipping costs continue to rise, I think we're going to shift and adapt our sources and methods. We'll likely have more "meets" and get togethers within our home ranges and bypass shipping. This will also strengthen our regional groups, a good thing IMO.
> 
> I think we'll eventually add 2 day ground shipping of frogs as a viable method. With the increase in shipping costs and our growing improvement of packaging techniques and confidence in them, this appears more likely. Two day ground shipping will be limited to whatever the shipper will guarantee. Likely only between adjacent zones. No coast to coast ground shipments.
> 
> ...


I'd brought up 2 day shipping before, and it wasn't recepted very well...as costs continue to climb, I think people may warm to the idea.
Temperature is only one concern when having an animal in a small container for a few days.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

2 day shipping scares me but I agree maybe time to test it. Now if I am not mistaken this will go against any animal shipping policy I have seen.

I think in spring and calm weather it would be fine to do, problem is is there really any way to tell where they are? I would think the back of a truck would not be an ideal place for them to spend a long period of time.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

A good percentage of the frogs I've shipped have gone on 2-day trips with never a loss. USPS Express mail is only guaranteed next day from/to certain locations and I've always lived far enough from a hub that rarely is next day guaranteed. I'd say maybe 40% of what I've shipped has spent 2 days enroute (which only adds up to maybe a half dozen shipments so consider the samle size there) but no losses. I did have one frog that was reported to seem stressed from a shipment and waned into oblivion within a couple weeks. But that was a shipment that arrived next day.

I also know this has been discussed, but I often question whether 2 days in a box is still not better than 4-5 days + being hand carried to an event like IAD. There is a lot of transport, transfer, loud noises, and additional stressors that those frogs are exposed to. Just something I've been thinking hard about after seeing the obvious stress on the blue jeans I carried to Baltimore last year.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I have used USPS Express for close to 9 years with only one 'incident' . IMO that's pretty darn good. For a 12 x 12 x 12" box it is typically $22.50. If you pack, insulate and heat/cool, your frogs should arrive in good condition. If you increase the volume of the shipping box, the price goes up. I'm really surprised more people don't use USPS. When talking to the workers, I was told to get my boxes to the PO before 9:00 as that is the time all boxes are transported to the airport. 

Jon Werner


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Shawn I sent approx 16" x 12" box with a gel pack to So Cal from Florida Monday through USPS for $24.50, can't beat that pricing. I will however not ship during temp extremes so they may be a bit more limiting but comparing $90 and $25 to ship frogs is a no brainer. They do have 2 day service to a few areas and that makes it touchy but one guy I ship to puts a hold at PO and he gets his boxes the next day, if ends up being only a 2 day service I will only ship in the best of conditions.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

All great info.

Questions:

*Does USPS have a process to certify shippers to allow for declared shipping of live animals?*

*Is the entire process of transporting amphibians to other dedicated hobbiests via airmail a Lacey Act violation, no matter what processes/steps we try to take?*

S


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just sent a 16x16x8 package via FedEx priority overnight from mid-east coast to upper-east coast and the cost was $87


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

rmelancon said:


> Just sent a 16x16x8 package via FedEx priority overnight from mid-east coast to upper-east coast and the cost was $87


Yes but the transaction was worth it :wink: 

I received 2 FedEx boxes this Autumn Robb, both over-sized from 2 different sources but the charges were 120$ and 140$!! Eeeek.

That was before the rate hike.

I may explore USPS further *especially if *there is a way to certify/declare the live animal package.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> All great info.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


No, you can just go in as Joe Schmoe with a package clearly labeled "Live Tropical Frogs" and they will accept it. I've even had one of their contractors call me from the airport because he was concerned about putting a box of live animals onto a plane without a pressurized hold. He informed me there would be another flight 2 hours later that would be pressurized he could wait for... which we did. It's nice to know at least some people in the shipping stream pay attention to those labels.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Agreed. 

It's also smart to realize that they're in the vast minority of people who work in the shipping industry.

s


bbrock said:


> ... It's nice to know at least some people in the shipping stream pay attention to those labels.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

JWerner said:


> I'm really surprised more people don't use USPS. When talking to the workers, I was told to get my boxes to the PO before 9:00 as that is the time all boxes are transported to the airport.
> 
> Jon Werner


I used to use them in the beginning, but doing so meant a 2hr (one way) drive to the airport to drop them off, as usps don't do overnight from here, and they don't do overnight to many other more rural locations.
Once I started having more frogs to ship, and gas crept up to $3 a gallon, I realized it was worth paying more to have them picked up at my door, vs. spending 4 hours in the car, and burning about $30 worth of gas...


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I work for fedex kinkos, and we ship out things all the time. We are diffantly NOT cheaper than USPS the rates for shipping here are insane, they claim that it's because they care more about shipping your package. But with the drivers I've seen in the past that come get these things they're not carefull.. I've even heard stories of UPS workers Drop kicking computers and breakable things just to do it. People are nuts.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

> I have used USPS Express for close to 9 years with only one 'incident' . IMO that's pretty darn good. For a 12 x 12 x 12" box it is typically $22.50. If you pack, insulate and heat/cool, your frogs should arrive in good condition. If you increase the volume of the shipping box, the price goes up. I'm really surprised more people don't use USPS. When talking to the workers, I was told to get my boxes to the PO before 9:00 as that is the time all boxes are transported to the airport.


I agree completely with Jon. I've used USPS exclusively and had great luck. With good packaging, I've also shipped MANY frogs 2-day with no problems. The only time I've ever lost frogs with USPS (1 or 2 day) is when I very foolishly used too many heat packs on a winter shipment. USPS is great; I'd never dream of using FedEx with its costs so high.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i know this is kinda of off topic and may have been said but just to warn the people who go try to ship from a *fedexkinkos* they do not ship live animals from there stores. i work for them and just wanted to help people not waste there time.


8)


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

bbrock said:


> A good percentage of the frogs I've shipped have gone on 2-day trips with never a loss. USPS Express mail is only guaranteed next day from/to certain locations and I've always lived far enough from a hub that rarely is next day guaranteed. I'd say maybe 40% of what I've shipped has spent 2 days enroute (which only adds up to maybe a half dozen shipments so consider the samle size there) but no losses. I did have one frog that was reported to seem stressed from a shipment and waned into oblivion within a couple weeks. But that was a shipment that arrived next day.
> 
> I also know this has been discussed, but I often question whether 2 days in a box is still not better than 4-5 days + being hand carried to an event like IAD. There is a lot of transport, transfer, loud noises, and additional stressors that those frogs are exposed to. Just something I've been thinking hard about after seeing the obvious stress on the blue jeans I carried to Baltimore last year.


A thread I started last year on 2nd day shipping...if anyone wants to add something... http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 146#264146


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> ...
> Yes but the transaction was worth it :wink:
> 
> I received 2 FedEx boxes this Autumn Robb, both over-sized from 2 different sources but the charges were 120$ and 140$!! Eeeek.
> ...


Definitely worth it, I've always rathered use FedEx or one of the other major carriers over the USPS. Bottom line is that with few exceptions the animals arrive when you expect and in good shape. Unfortunately I think we all are going to have to start charging more for shipping, which really makes shipping small numbers even more unattractive.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

For me the USPS lack of coverage on overnight packages as well as lack of guaranteed overnight rules them out. Also as I said they are really not equipped to deliver packages, they are designed for mail.
Out of the number of packages I have shipped I have not had one issues with fedex. Every package was at its destination by 10am, when it only left my hands at 7-8pm the night before. To me thats pretty good, and I have yet to have a dead frog from it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> For me the USPS lack of coverage on overnight packages as well as lack of guaranteed overnight rules them out. Also as I said they are really not equipped to deliver packages, they are designed for mail.
> Out of the number of packages I have shipped I have not had one issues with fedex. Every package was at its destination by 10am, when it only left my hands at 7-8pm the night before. To me thats pretty good, and I have yet to have a dead frog from it.


I have the opposite experience, usps express has always delivered as promised (though they don't promise overnight everywhere), for a while last year, it seemed every 3rd package ended up second day using fedex priority overnight. (though I didn't have to pay any shipping for those occurances).


----------



## LaserGecko (Oct 8, 2007)

Tennill said:


> I work for fedex kinkos, and we ship out things all the time. We are diffantly NOT cheaper than USPS the rates for shipping here are insane.


That's only correct for the Express shipments. Of course, that's what we're talking about here, but most of southern California is one day away from Las Vegas by FedEx Ground.

FedEx Ground and Home Delivery are _significantly _cheaper than USPS Priority Mail and UPS Ground (faster most of the time, too). The cost to ship a 12# 12x12x20 box from Vegas to the middle of Texas is about $14 with insurance. Priority Mail is over $22 without insurance. Transit time is the same, too.

Now, if they only supplied FedEx Ground boxes!

I don't know about live animals (crickets are OK), so it would require some research for sure, but it's an option worth investigating.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

haha yeah the ground box thing is a bitch i agree, but you can always bring in your own box and that wont matter. if you want to ask them for a box from the trash if they havnt taken them out. if a customer asks me i usually can find them something  but that all depends on the person working.


----------



## aquick (Jan 17, 2008)

Personally, I use either UPS or USPS...I have had more than one bad experience with FedEx; and will never send anything through them again. Although, does anyone else have problems with the clerk at the shipping hub giving you grief about live shipment? Every time I take a live shipment in I have to jump through hoops and tell the clerk their own policy, then have to deal witht the manager/postmaster; who looks it up, agrees with me, and life goes on. It is such a hassle though. Any tricks to help stop this conctant inconvenience?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

ok, so what about Delta Dash? They except live animals without much of a hassle.

How much do they cost now? I'd rather pay extra shipping with Delta these days before I deal with the "LACY act violations" or the problems with a damaged package.


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Doesn't the Lacey act require you to put the scientific name, and common name somewhere on the box. I believe it doesn't specify how large the type has to be, just have it somewhere on the box.


----------

